

Presidential Advisory Committee’s Recommendations for N.S.A. - zt
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/19/us/politics/19nsa-review.html

======
audiodude
Does anyone have this document as something better than a printout on a series
of postage stamps that have been scanned at a 15 degree angle?

------
kunai
"the Agency is indispensable"

Stopped reading right there. Someone else can come along and tell everyone the
rest of the story, but that's the only indication that this is a failed
attempt to save face by a failed administration.

There is no "deadly terror threat."

There is no "cyberwarfare" that requires "advanced intelligence and overseas
surveillance."

There are no "new threats found every day."

Tell me, brilliant White House, where are these threats? During a judicial
court summary, why was there no evidence presented of any deadly threat that
required this sort of intrusion? Why did a federal judge condemn the
surveillance as baseless?

There might be sweeping changes in this document. I don't care. The problem
isn't _with_ the NSA – it _IS_ the NSA. The oppressive establishment must be
dismantled board by board. That's the only way we can guarantee our rights,
because if there are any sort of changes to the NSA, they'll just be reversed
in 10 years when nobody's looking.

Besides, these are just blanket "recommendations." The NSA doesn't have to
listen to these.

